# Fog lights?



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi folks, so since I bought this car about a year ago, i've been dying to get myself some fog lights. Either OEM or something aftermarket that won't look cartoony...Does anyone know where these things can be purchased for a reasonable price? Or does anyone have any good-looking aftermarket LED fog lights that they could post a picture of? By reasonable price, we're talking about like $50 or $60 for the set. Its only plastic and bulbs right? I saw some on ebay and some more on some parts site a couple months ago but now i can't find any!


----------



## Kendzerski2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep trying Ebay. 

You can look try looking up a OEM part number under one of the links here: http://www.nissanforums.com/site-news-feedback/173035-manuals-service-owners-nissan-techincal.html and using that part number in your search.

You can also try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, it's not just plastic and bulbs. You have the combination switch, a relay, the foglamps, and you may also need an installation kit and wiring (if not pre-wired). The genuine Nissan lamps always look better and install easier, but you're not going to get them from Nissan for $50.


----------



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

Kendzerski2 said:


> You can also try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market.


Wow! Thanks for the car-part link! Looks like there is lots of good stuff on there! How does it work though? :newbie: Do you pretty much just look up a part and then call the dealer next to the item descriptions and work it out from there?


----------



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Well, it's not just plastic and bulbs. You have the combination switch, a relay, the foglamps, and you may also need an installation kit and wiring (if not pre-wired). The genuine Nissan lamps always look better and install easier, but you're not going to get them from Nissan for $50.


quick question regarding that though, my car already has the switch, all the relays, and everything appears wired up together. However, the previous owner hit a deer (poor car) and the bumper was replaced. I don't know if the foglights were simply excluded from the replacement because it looks like the car had them before. Basically my question is how on earth do I find the wires that go to the fog lights? I can always fashion a harness myself but i need the wires first. Are they color-coded or do they come out of the car somewhere specific? Any help is duly appreciated 

thanks for all the advice so far


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't give you wire color info without have a year for your Sentra. As for the wires, they should be attached to the front of the lower radiator support.


----------



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> I can't give you wire color info without have a year for your Sentra. As for the wires, they should be attached to the front of the lower radiator support.


If the year and trim helps find the color, I've got a 1996 200sx 1.6L SE trim. I should probably put that in a signature shouldn't I? Woops


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be a gray, 2-pin connector for each of the lamps. The ground wires are black and the power wires are orange w/black stripe. The OR/B wires eventually splice together and go to the foglamp relay. For a parts diagram of the foglamps and brackets, go to this link:

Part Detail


----------



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all the advice so far! I was able to find both fog lights through Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market in MI for $50 for the set (no clue how much for shipping). However, just as I did so, I stumbled across something ELSE 

Foglight mod.........
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/3005/3249/7511624009_large.jpg

LED strip spliced into day lights...............
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/3005/3249/7511624007_large.jpg

Fog lights on......................
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/3005/3241/7511620103_large.jpg

I honestly think I might do this mod, it's really clean (kinda like the newer sentras) and looks hella (pun intended ) nice with the LED strips running alongside the day lights.
I haven't ordered the fog lights, so i'm really torn. I might pass on the LED strip and just do the foglights+mesh because I think the LED curves are a bit too luxurious for my 200sx. Cost will be nearly the same.
What do you guys think?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the mesh, but I'm old and a bit of a purist, so take my opinion with a grain of salt! If you like it better than the factory lamps, by all means go for it!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i rewired my foglamps to be "on" with my park lamps so the high beam signal wouldn't cancel them out. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/418082/1998-nissan-200sx/page-4/#418082_15


----------



## always_shifting (Mar 1, 2012)

so to update, I put the foglight project on hold as school kinda hammered me the last few weeks. Now i'm back, but i'm having some trouble locating the wires for the foglights. I've been hesitant to order any because i'm only about 90% sure that they will "bolt in" without any problems. And since I can't seem to find the wires, that 10% is mighty ominous.
Anyway, i'm guessing those wires emerge from the driver side fender right? Then they must be coming out under the dash from the grommet, so I should be able to track it from the selector switch and depending on the colors, trace it out under the hood? I just wanna confirm that the power and ground for the foglamps comes from the selector switch rather then from a relay or some other component and then to the selector switch.


----------

